# How often do you do pull-ups?  How many do you do?



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 15, 2003)

Pull-ups -- both underhand and overhand -- are a significant part of my workout.  I find them great for biceps and back, in particular.  

I use a free-standing pull-up bar -- I think the ones that you squeeze between the door are unreliable, they collapse.  

So far, my best has been 32 consecutive pull-ups (underhand) and 25 consecutive pull-ups (overhand).

Usually, I do a minimum 5 sets of 20, sometimes 10 sets of 20.  They are tiring, but are worth it.  They give an awesome pump.

Would like to know what the rest of you think.  I use free weights, of course, along with machines, but just wondering how you think pull-ups compare.  Thanks....


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2003)

If you can do 20 reps you're not going to get any size gains out of them, you may consider hanging some weight on your waist to reduce your reps to the 6-10 rep range.

I use them more as a warm-up before my back work-out.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2003)

oh, the most I would do them is once per week, just as any other back exercise.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2003)

Definately not my warm-up!


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 15, 2003)

i used to be like u 15 but now i do em once a week like prince but i hang a 45 and a 25 between my legs for 6 to 8 reps.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Definately not my warm-up!




 I'm with you man!


*Plouffe's Pull-up Workout*

2 Sets of Wide Grip Pullups - Failure 
2 Sets of Medium Grip Pullups - Failure 
2 Sets of Close Grip Pullups - Failure 

About 2-3 minutes in between sets.


Sometimes when I'm feeling like getting a real ass whippin, I do 3 sets of each.  


* Use straps the last couple sets if your grip is giving out, this really burns the forarms. Also try a spotter to get a few assisted reps it.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh yeah, and once a week with your back routine 

Along with my pull-up routine I do seated rows, hyperextensions, and one-hand dumbbell rows. 


Try alternating your pull-up routine every 2-3 weeks with a different movement for the back. Keep them muscles GUESSIN !


----------



## plouffe (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone else do a simular back workout?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2003)

Like everyone else said, I do them once a week.  No way I can do four sets of 20 though.    I do four sets of 12, 8, 6, 4 for wide grip, and 15, 10, 10 , 8 for regular grip.  These are the palm facing out, chest to bar pull ups.

I usually do these as my first back exercise.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Anyone else do a simular back workout?



yeah playa, pretty similar to mine

i do Pull-Ups (same), Bent over barbell rows (instead of seated rows), Deadlifts (instead of hyperextensions), and then one hand dumbell rows (same)

my pull-up routine ain't as intense, i'm just doing the 4 sets till faliure ATM with wide grip, i'm a bit of a pull-up newbie, only been doin them for 2 weeks

Q: i forgot is it best to use thumbs in your grip (standard grip), or keep them on top of the bar (out the way)?

peace


----------



## plouffe (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah I do the same thing - I like doing my pullup routine first also.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> 
> Q: i forgot is it best to use thumbs in your grip (standard grip), or keep them on top of the bar (out the way)?
> 
> peace



I keep the thumbs above the bar, but only because I find it most comfortable.


----------

